
CSSHttpRequest: cross-domain Ajax using CSS for transport. - ajbatac
http://ajaxian.com/archives/csshttprequest-cross-domain-ajax-using-css-for-transport
======
rlm
Dupe: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=341532>

